

Sharable, Open Source Workers for Scalable Processing - treeder
http://blog.iron.io/2012/11/sharable-open-source-workers-for.html

======
jpsilvashy2
I like this idea too, I feel there are a lot of typical tasks that most web
applications all need to do. Nice work!

------
malachismith
This is SO cool!!! Cannot wait to try it out.

------
mangotron
very cool! is there a way to do this without using command line?

~~~
treeder
Not yet, but very soon we'll add the upload function to the API so you don't
need the cli.

